# BarbaraInCalif BirthdayinCalif



## surfaceone (Nov 24, 2011)

Hey Barbara,

 Happy birthday! Are there bottles involved in your celebration?


----------



## ktbi (Nov 24, 2011)

Happy Birthday Barbara!! You going to Auburn show? Maybe we will finally get a chance to meet.  Enjoy your day....Ron


----------



## peejrey (Nov 24, 2011)

Happy Birthday to ya!


----------

